# FSX-Pro Installation error 2908



## Dr.Dormanns (Jan 21, 2013)

Trying to install the FSX on my PC, running with Windows 7 (x68), I got the message internal error 2908 {BC1BFFD5-641D-4F9A-88E6-82A27A992306}.
Can anyone tell me how to fix this problem? Thanks


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF

copy all your DVDs contents to a location on your Hard Disk
after that install the game from that location (the folder you copied the DVD files to)


----------



## Dr.Dormanns (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for trying to help, but it didn´t work. The same error message pops up.


----------

